# iPad Pro 2018 : écran décevant ?



## iJof (2 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
J'attendais avec impatience les nouveaux iPad Pro en espérant sincèrement qu'ils augmentent la densité de pixels et qu'ils passent enfin à l'OLED. Au final, ni l'un ni l'autre.

J'écris ce sujet parce qu'apparemment certains estiment que l'OLED n'est pas la meilleure solution pour les pro, mais savez-vous *pourquoi* ?

Autre chose : que pensez-vous de cet écran à première vue ? Seriez-vous prêt à craquer ? J'ai actuellement un iPad Pro 2016 (9,7 pouces) et j'hésite.

Merci à vous.


----------



## roquebrune (5 Novembre 2018)

Moi j’attendais du 4K , l OLED peu importe , même définition , même ram, pas un vrai usb c ... pour moi aucun intérêt de changer
Ce qui est de mieux en mieux ou au moins constant chez Apple c’est leur show

A continuer comme ça je les vois sur la pente descendante


----------



## Chris K (6 Novembre 2018)

iJof a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'attendais avec impatience les nouveaux iPad Pro en espérant sincèrement qu'ils augmentent la densité de pixels et qu'ils passent enfin à l'OLED. Au final, ni l'un ni l'autre.
> 
> J'écris ce sujet parce qu'apparemment certains estiment que l'OLED n'est pas la meilleure solution pour les pro, mais savez-vous *pourquoi* ?
> ...



J’espérais deux choses pour le nouvel iPad : pas d’OLED et un faceID qui fonctionne dans tous les sens.
Pour l’OLED, on l’a vu avec l’iPhone X, il y a des changements de teintes selon l’angle de vue qui, selon moi, aurait pu être problématique avec un iPad posé à plat et dont la surface de travail est plus grande qu’un iPhone.
L’écran des iPad Pro sont excellents.


----------



## SyMich (6 Novembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Moi j’attendais du 4K , l OLED peu importe , même définition , même ram, pas un vrai usb c ... pour moi aucun intérêt de changer


Pas un vrai usb-C?
Qu'est-ce qui vous fait dire ça?


----------



## roquebrune (6 Novembre 2018)

SyMich a dit:


> Pas un vrai usb-C?
> Qu'est-ce qui vous fait dire ça?



On peut pas y mettre une clé usb ou un disque dur externe
Ça a le format usb c mais derrière c’est bridé


----------



## SyMich (6 Novembre 2018)

C'e


roquebrune a dit:


> On peut pas y mettre une clé usb ou un disque dur externe
> Ça a le format usb c mais derrière c’est bridé


c'est iOS qui est bridé, pas le port!
Et Apple dit que les développeurs peuvent utiliser ce port, donc des applications tierces pourront peut-être lire et écrire des disques ou clé usb. (Je n'ai pas encore regardé si le sdk d'iOS 12 ou 12.1 fournit les API necessaires)


----------



## roquebrune (6 Novembre 2018)

SyMich a dit:


> C'e
> 
> c'est iOS qui est bridé, pas le port!
> Et Apple dit que les développeurs peuvent utiliser ce port, donc des applications tierces pourront peut-être lire et écrire des disques ou clé usb. (Je n'ai pas encore regardé si le sdk d'iOS 12 ou 12.1 fournit les API necessaires)


oui bien sur mais c'est quand meme un comble, cette boite est entrain de devenir une pompe a fric sans aucune vision d' avenir


----------



## Chris K (6 Novembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> oui bien sur mais c'est quand meme un comble, cette boite est entrain de devenir une pompe a fric sans aucune vision d' avenir



Ben ce qu’il te faut c’est peut être un portable ou une tablette Windows, elle doit être par là ta vision d’avenir. Pas comme si on n’avait pas de choix.


----------



## shad93 (8 Novembre 2018)

Je suis totalement d’accord avec Roquebrune !!! 
Quand on est tout équipé Apple et qu’on souhaite acquérir ce nouvel iPad, on ne veut pas changer d’écosystème, aller à la concurrence ! Quand Apple nous vend son iPad Pro avec le marketing qu’on connaît bien depuis le temps, on s’attend a minimum de services rendus de ce nouvel iPad. Or l usb C ici ne sert à rien hormis le charger ou charger un iPhone lol quoi !!! Même les illustrateurs, les journalistes sont surpris voire choqués, tout comme certains d’entre nous. Ne pas pouvoir y brancher un simple disque dur externe ou clés usb par exemple !!! Quand on parle de tablette on parle de portabilité ! Et là rien n’est simple et tout devient compliqué. J’aime beaucoup mais beaucoup les Produits Apple mais je ne suis pas aveugle pour autant ! Faut arrêter a un moment le fanatisme pur et dur et commencer par se servir de son cerveau ! Oui Apple a changé ! Du fric pour le fric ! Point final !!! ☹️


----------



## pouppinou (9 Novembre 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> J’espérais deux choses pour le nouvel iPad : pas d’OLED et un faceID qui fonctionne dans tous les sens.
> Pour l’OLED, on l’a vu avec l’iPhone X, il y a des changements de teintes selon l’angle de vue qui, selon moi, aurait pu être problématique avec un iPad posé à plat et dont la surface de travail est plus grande qu’un iPhone.
> L’écran des iPad Pro sont excellents.


Sans compter les risques de rémanence.


----------



## iJof (9 Novembre 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses. Mais je réponds également à ma propre question, j'ai lu quelque part que l'écran ne serait pas OLED parce que l'OLED ne gèrerait pas le 120 Hz. C'est dommage, mais son absence me semble donc logique.


----------



## Tox (10 Novembre 2018)

shad93 a dit:


> Je suis totalement d’accord avec Roquebrune !!!
> Quand on est tout équipé Apple et qu’on souhaite acquérir ce nouvel iPad, on ne veut pas changer d’écosystème, aller à la concurrence ! Quand Apple nous vend son iPad Pro avec le marketing qu’on connaît bien depuis le temps, on s’attend a minimum de services rendus de ce nouvel iPad. Or l usb C ici ne sert à rien hormis le charger ou charger un iPhone lol quoi !!! Même les illustrateurs, les journalistes sont surpris voire choqués, tout comme certains d’entre nous. Ne pas pouvoir y brancher un simple disque dur externe ou clés usb par exemple !!! Quand on parle de tablette on parle de portabilité ! Et là rien n’est simple et tout devient compliqué. J’aime beaucoup mais beaucoup les Produits Apple mais je ne suis pas aveugle pour autant ! Faut arrêter a un moment le fanatisme pur et dur et commencer par se servir de son cerveau ! Oui Apple a changé ! Du fric pour le fric ! Point final !!! ☹️



C'est le revers de la médaille de l'éco-système que de nombreux utilisateurs apprécient. Cela date du premier iPhone et vu le succès de cet appareil, il n'y a aucune raison que cela change.

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil...


----------



## NestorK (10 Novembre 2018)

J’avoue avoir du mal à comprendre ceux qui reprochent quoi que ce soit à cet écran.

Je troll zéro, hein. J’ai l’iPad sur les genoux là (le 12 pouces). Je n’ai vraiment qu’un qualificatif concernant cette dalle qui me tombe immédiatement sous les doigts, en deux mots : absolument superbe.

Je précise que j’ai un iPhone X depuis l’année dernière avec sa dalle OLED. On peut pas dire que passer de l’une à l’autre me pique les yeux. 

Perso, il n’y a vraiment plus que deux choses que je reprocherais à cet iPad (que je trouve sublime de bout en bout).

- son port USB-C pas encore tout à fait au niveau (c’est évidemment logiciel).
- l’absence de dispositif de pointage surtout avec un clavier attaché > cette petite chose pourrait changer la donne.

Par contre, je ne vois aucun intérêt pour un écran 4K, si ce n’est faire beau sur une feuille de spec.


----------



## roquebrune (11 Novembre 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> Par contre, je ne vois aucun intérêt pour un écran 4K, si ce n’est faire beau sur une feuille de spec.


Si c’est pour lire tes mails et regarder Facebook c’est sur
Si tu es graphiste photographe ou dans la vidéo tu comprends de suite pourquoi
Et quand je dis 4K c’est pour rester modeste , en fait c’est un écran 5k que je voudrais
Mais sans au moins 4K j’achète plus rien
Apple a pourtant bien mis en avant autocad , Adobe Photoshop et un écran externe 5k, ça s’adresse pas a un public de Twitter


----------



## NestorK (11 Novembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Si c’est pour lire tes mails et regarder Facebook c’est sur
> Si tu es graphiste photographe ou dans la vidéo tu comprends de suite pourquoi


Je suis réalisateur, c’est mon métier au quotidien, pas un hobby. Mon iPad est parfois une base de derushage voire de pré montage sur Luma Fusion. Il m’arrive régulièrement de m’en servir pour de la retouche photo. Je ne suis pas plus pénalisé par la dalle de l’iPad que par la dalle de mon MacBook Pro 15, portable qui continue de pulluler sur les plateaux.

Sur une machine mobile, je favorise, de très loin, les performances et l’autonomie à une dalle riches en pixels. Pour moi, sans aucune hésitation, Apple fait le bon choix, alors qu’elle est pourtant pas la dernière pour balancer du 5K sur ses iMac, quand bien même cela a eu un impact important sur les performances des premiers modèles.

Enfin, je continue de le répéter : quand on a l’écran en face de soit, difficile de se dire que c’est une dalle au rabais qu’Apple a implémenté sur cet iPad.


----------



## roquebrune (11 Novembre 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> quand on a l’écran en face de soit, difficile de se dire que c’est une dalle au rabais qu’Apple a implémenté sur cet iPad.


je suis photographe

je n' ai pas dis au rabais j 'ai dis sans progres
comme deja dis : a quoi sert de faire des videos en 4k si tu ne peux pas les voir en 4k ; et si tu fais des enregistrement video de ton ecran ils ne seront pas en 4k ... enfin bref !  Pour moi c'est jamais plus de mise a jour de mon ipad si l 'écran reste  le meme , OLED je m 'en fous , je veux une definition superieure et de toute facon ca  viendra


----------



## NestorK (11 Novembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> je suis photographe
> 
> je n' ai pas dis au rabais j 'ai dis sans progres
> comme deja dis : a quoi sert de faire des videos en 4k si tu ne peux pas les voir en 4k ; et si tu fais des enregistrement video de ton ecran ils ne seront pas en 4k ... enfin bref !  Pour moi c'est jamais plus de mise a jour de mon ipad si l 'écran reste  le meme , OLED je m 'en fous , je veux une definition superieure et de toute facon ca  viendra



Ta remarque sur la vidéo 4K qu’on ne peut pas monter sans écran 4K est tellement naive que je ne vais pas continuer à te prouver que tu racontes des bétises. Visiblement, tu n’es clairement pas monteur vidéo.

Je te donne raison sur une chose : l’augmentation de la définition, c’est dans l’ordre des choses avec le temps. Pour un iPad 5K, va quand même falloir patienter.

Pour le reste, je te laisse à tes réflexions.


----------



## roquebrune (11 Novembre 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> Ta remarque sur la vidéo 4K qu’on ne peut pas monter sans écran 4K est tellement naive que je ne vais pas continuer à te prouver que tu racontes des bétises.


Essayes au moins de lire correctement ce qu'on te répond
Je n' ai pas dis que tu ne pouvais pas la monter ,   tout comme tu peux traiter des images panoramiques gigantesques sur un ecran  en 1980x1200  , le premier idiot sait ca
mais tu ne peux pas lire en pleine resolution 4k sur un ecran inférieur  ... tu me fais un drôle de professionnel grand tourisme

pourquoi crois tu qu'ils ont fait un iMac en 5k ?  car il est oriente graphisme design , c'est pas pour du familial et c'est tres bien qu'ils pensent enfin (ou de nouveau) a la profession, l 'ipad pro a un peu la meme cible


----------



## hdaiforever (13 Novembre 2018)

C'est surtout les applis et jeux qui ne suivent pas, souvent cela ne prend pas tout l'écran ou la qualité d'image n'est pas terrible.
Je n'ose pas imaginer avec une dalle 4K ou autres ...


----------



## Zorglub38 (22 Novembre 2018)

Venant d’un Air 2 je trouve l’écran de l’iPad Pro 12.9 magnifique et vraiment très lumineux.


----------



## mrlupin (16 Décembre 2018)

NestorK a dit:


> Ta remarque sur la vidéo 4K qu’on ne peut pas monter sans écran 4K est tellement naive que je ne vais pas continuer à te prouver que tu racontes des bétises. Visiblement, tu n’es clairement pas monteur vidéo.
> 
> Je te donne raison sur une chose : l’augmentation de la définition, c’est dans l’ordre des choses avec le temps. Pour un iPad 5K, va quand même falloir patienter.
> 
> Pour le reste, je te laisse à tes réflexions.


Sauf que malheureusement en étant pas en 4K on ne peut pas utiliser field monitor pour le shooting de manière optimale et pour le chargement de LUT de preview c’est dommageable


----------

